# Would you date/have sex with a trans person?



## AMHOLIO (Jan 20, 2022)

Someone had to ask. 

I'm specifically talking about people who are on hormones or are trying/have medically transitioned.  Genderspecials don't count as they don't do much/if anything to change their gender appearance.

I'm bi, but I've never met a trans person my age who doesn't have issues.  Even most above my age have issues (and the ones that don't are usually attracted to men, and I'm not complaining - let the gays be).  I got my own issues so the answer is no unless you're the mythical trans person who actually has stable mental health.


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Jan 20, 2022)

No. Transgenderism is confusion at best and a malicious tool for the egos of depraved individuals at worst. It's something that has to be denied all approval and rewards, and any individual trapped in it needs serious help.


----------



## Vingle (Jan 20, 2022)

Lol, no.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Jan 20, 2022)

No never and i would break the legs of the man who come on to me while pretending to be a woman.


----------



## Mr. Virginity (Jan 20, 2022)

Nope


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Jan 20, 2022)

Don’t stick your dick in crazy.

Its hard to tell crazy with actual women. They can have nice face, round ass, and amazing tits but it’s only once you start nailing them do you learn, or at least start actually listening to their shit.

Troons? They chop off their dicks, take hormones to look like pasty eunuchs, have odd choppy multicoloured hair, and have a 41% chance of currently dangling from the rafters. It’s a little easier to tell crazy

ohhh and they are fucking disgusting to look at… and not a few more beers disgusting, more ‘WTF circus shit do we have here” disgusting


----------



## Wintersun (Jan 20, 2022)

Does it count if I fucked her in high school, and then she trooned out like 7 years later?

Otherwise, no. Jesus Christ, no.


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Jan 20, 2022)

some things ain't worth it for the money.


----------



## glow (Jan 20, 2022)

Date? Certainly not. I don't need shit like that in my life.

Have sex with? If nobody would find out? Crazy people are great in bed. I'm a freak. I'd consider it.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jan 20, 2022)

Rumply4Skyn said:


> Its hard to tell crazy with actual women. They can have nice face, round ass, and amazing tits but it’s only once you start nailing them do you learn, or at least start actually listening to their shit.


This is why you have to listen to women, even if it just is for safety's sake.  And always wear a fucking condom, she could  be lying 'bout that birth control.


Wintersun said:


> Does it count if I fucked her in high school, and then she trooned out like 7 years later?
> 
> Otherwise, no. Jesus Christ, no.


Nope.  That's why it is on a bonus answer in the poll.


glow said:


> Date? Certainly not. I don't need shit like that in my life.
> 
> Have sex with? If nobody would find out? Crazy people are great in bed. I'm a freak. I'd consider it.


For being the first person bold enough to admit this take this imaginary winner sticker.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jan 20, 2022)

Math and shit


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 20, 2022)

sure, i'd fuck a pre-op pre-hrt ftm, no problem


----------



## Spud (Jan 20, 2022)

No. I'm Super Straight.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jan 20, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> sure, i'd fuck a pre-op pre-hrt ftm, no problem


That's easy mode.  You go up and say you're super gay (or want to try being bi) or straight and they'll fuck you.

Play hard mode or go home normie reee


----------



## IKOL (Jan 20, 2022)

Listen, OP, if you're afraid we'll shame you for the fact that you've slept with a troon you will be right. But don't project your fuck up on us, da?


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Jan 20, 2022)

Spud said:


> No. I'm Super Straight.



My nigga


----------



## glass_houses (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## AMHOLIO (Jan 20, 2022)

MundusVivendi said:


> Listen, OP, if you're afraid we'll shame you for the fact that you've slept with a troon you will be right. But don't project your fuck up on us, da?


But what if OP was the troon all along, looking for eligible Kiwis with true and honest china to finally sneak his girlbentduck into?


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Jan 20, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> But what if OP was the troon all along, looking for eligible Kiwis with true and honest china to finally sneak his girlbentduck into?


In that case:
1). The Farms will give you lots of not-so-nice attention for it if you parade it.
2). You need to stop the troonery.
3). You need to rethink your life.
4). You need Jesus.


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Jan 20, 2022)

No, that's fucking gross.


----------



## OldGuy (Jan 20, 2022)

It's a silly question, im not gay , so i dont date men

Putting a man in a woman costume, and asking me : but...will you date him NOW?

Will not produce a different answer....


----------



## Mom_Is_A_Problem (Jan 20, 2022)

No. I want babies.


----------



## Pruto (Jan 20, 2022)

Only if its you OP


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jan 20, 2022)

Splinters RCVD said:


> In that case:
> 1). The Farms will give you lots of not-so-nice attention for it if you parade it.
> 2). You need to stop the troonery.
> 3). You need to rethink your life.
> 4). You need Jesus.


Congrats, you passed the test.  You will never have to fuck a troon and you never will.  



OldGuy said:


> It's a silly question, im not gay , so i dont date men
> 
> Putting a man in a woman costume, and asking me : but...will you date him NOW?
> 
> Will not produce a different answer....


What about a Female to Male?


----------



## Grub (Jan 20, 2022)

No and op is an immense faggot for spending any amount of time thinking about this enough to come up with a thread about it.


----------



## NoonmanR (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm not into fucking an open wound, no.


----------



## draggs (Jan 20, 2022)

lol no I'm not a sexual deviant


----------



## Ser Prize (Jan 20, 2022)

I'd fuck a pre-chop, pre-hrt ftm. Other than that? Nah.


----------



## Muu (Jan 20, 2022)

No, the images on the internet of "passable" ones are like fairy dust and even then it's a still image.



Spoiler: Power leveling



I thought about it and was looking for one for sex and even chatted with one but after cutting down on porn I realized how gross they are.


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Jan 20, 2022)

Muu said:


> No, the images on the internet of "passable" ones are like fairy dust and even then it's a still image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Behind the clothes, learned gestures, makeup and whatever else, they are just delusional people pretending to be the other sex. Possibly with irreversible damage to their bodies. Just no.


----------



## Admin Dissipate Swordfish (Jan 20, 2022)

A man? Sure.
A woman? Alright.

A man saying he's a woman or a woman saying he's a man? Sorry my dick is suddenly turned off now.


----------



## Burned CDs (Jan 20, 2022)

No. Never.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jan 20, 2022)

Grub said:


> No and op is an immense faggot for spending any amount of time thinking about this enough to come up with a thread about it.


I wear my faggot badge proudly and take pride in wasting your time.


----------



## Grub (Jan 20, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> I wear my faggot badge proudly and take pride in wasting your time.


Well, all I can say is, I truly, sincerely hope you contract aids. Not in Minecraft, in real life, actual real life. Like literal actual real life aids from your gay sex.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jan 21, 2022)

Never fuck crazy


----------



## Zyklon Ben's Poison Pen (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## lolcow yoghurt (Jan 21, 2022)

No, but I'd be friends. Mentally ill people are fascinating, so I'd be friends with one.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 21, 2022)

Mom_Is_A_Problem said:


> No. I want babies.



Fuck a transman. Simple as.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Jan 22, 2022)

No, I don’t find it sexually appealing and it’s not a lifestyle I’d like to get myself into.


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Jan 22, 2022)

I actually met one that I honestly can say I would. That was rare find though, normally they give themselves the ugliest haircuts almost as if they're deliberately trying to make themselves look unfuckable.


----------



## A Very Big Fish (Jan 22, 2022)

No. I barely like normal people.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jan 22, 2022)

If for some reason a tranny wanted sex and offered money, if it was a pre-op female I might, if it was a significant sum. That's the only possible scenario I'd consider. Still probably not, even if she didn't pass as male very well. The whole situation is just rather hellish.


----------



## Trapitalism (Jan 22, 2022)

If she was smart enough not to not mutilate her cock and looked like a chick, hell yeah. Otherwise, no.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Jan 23, 2022)

My faggot ass will fuck virtually anybody of any gender. Except trans people for some reason. Never saw one who I found even slightly attractive.


----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 25, 2022)

Probably not, but since I'm an autistic sperg with less interest in breeding and social appeasement and more interest in the company of someone with an interesting brain, there's a fair chance if they happen to be an interesting _person_ besides being a tranny.


----------



## Shidoen (Jan 25, 2022)

Would you eat shit if it was once food?


----------



## Caesare (Jan 25, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> But what if OP was the troon all along, looking for eligible Kiwis with true and honest china to finally sneak his girlbentduck into?


He'd be a kf mod already.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jan 26, 2022)

Caesare said:


> He'd be a kf mod already.


I miss the winner button.


----------



## Noir drag freak (Jan 27, 2022)

For those that have dated or would have sex with a transexuals, what is it about them that appeals to you?


----------



## Reluctant MC (Jan 27, 2022)

Ftms- yes if they met my other dating criteria
Mtf- same as above but they have to pass, especially voice
"Nb"- no. Nothing to work with there.

Neogenitals: no. Just no. Phallos are funny but neovaginas outright scare me.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jan 28, 2022)

Trannies are always pissed off about something, no thanks.


----------



## timewave0 (Jan 28, 2022)

Not in a million years. I guess it’s possible I could be momentarily tricked by a tranny who has had all the surgeries (incl vocal surgery), but once the frankenpussy is revealed I’ll be out the door immediately. 

I’d have no problem being friends with one if they’re cool, but I have zero romantic or sexual interest. The whole thing is viscerally revolting to me and it has nothing to do with politics or anything like that


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jan 28, 2022)

Does it count if she's a woman dressing like a man dressing like a woman?


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Jan 28, 2022)

I'd do anything for love, but I won't do that.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jan 28, 2022)

If I got a bigger dick


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Jan 28, 2022)

Dont stick your dick into ungodly freaks -_- !


----------



## whogoesthere (Jan 28, 2022)

If a hot woman was chatting me up, and then said something like this .

"Yeah my big tits are awesome, and I love to eat toad in the hole, you are so hot. By the way, I identify as blind and am planning on pouring acid into my eyes so I can live my life as a blind woman, as I define myself on my twitter"

You would fucking run, or give her a fake name and fuck her, then run. Either way you are not going to date that fucking loon. So if some bloke claims his penis needs to be sawed off and configured in some hellraiser version of a corned beef sandwich, you would fucking run. Trannies by definition are insane. Even if you find them attractive, in a sort of "thats fucking strange" kinda way, you must also realise that post cum, you are going to suffer at the hands of this maniac. I wouldn't fuck one, and I would have serious reservations about anyone who would. Shows a stunning lack of mental foresight.


----------



## Pillar of Autism (Feb 4, 2022)

Reluctant MC said:


> Ftms- yes if they met my other dating criteria
> Mtf- same as above but they have to pass, especially voice
> "Nb"- no. Nothing to work with there.
> 
> Neogenitals: no. Just no. Phallos are funny but neovaginas outright scare me.


That's about where I am. Mtf would have to be at "you could stare at them for 3 hours and not have any idea they have a dick" levels of passing.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Feb 4, 2022)

Absolutely not. Fucking a MtF makes you a homosexual no matter how you cut it. If you're going to be gay, at least commit to it and go balls-deep in some effeminate twink's asshole.
As for FtMs, surely your fathers told you not to stick your dick in crazy? You ain't getting much crazier than an FtM, they're all cluster B nutcases or female coomers with yaoi addictions.


----------



## janedoe (Feb 5, 2022)

if they have a dick, the answer is no. if they cut off their dick, the answer is still no.
i never understand when mtf troons would say things like 'UHM WELL BIGOT, YOU CAN'T EVEN TELL IF THEY GOT BOTTOM SURGERY!'
yes, i promise you, i can, you delusional faggot. troon holes don't function the way pussy does. no one's touching your stink ditch, get over it.
for another, there's no passable tranny to me anymore. they've become insanely easy for me to clock. hiding behind pictures with excessive editing or videos with filters is one thing, but once i hear them or see them in person, the ruse ends. their mannerisms aren't even naturally feminine.
the closest to passing they ever get is when they're asian twinks.


----------



## Hypothermia (Feb 5, 2022)

No, I'd direct them to a therapist.


----------



## Caramelo (Feb 7, 2022)

No fucking way.

I don't even want friendship with trannies. Last time I tried ended in homicidal ideations from my part.


----------



## Mans Holeman (Feb 7, 2022)

I prefer my ugly people to be organic! I'm not taking any of this freaky GMO shit that they are trying to force on us.


----------



## CaseyTatumm (Feb 11, 2022)

No. I’m a transphobe.


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Feb 14, 2022)

I'll go at least a little against the grain here... under ideal circumstances, maybe... and that is a _big_ maybe.

In terms of female-to-male, that is just being straight but it's highly unlikely I'd get along with the kind of person who would FTM transition... also no surgery would be mandatory. No one wants to deal with a rotting thigh-meat penis or loped off breasts...

In terms of male-to-female... much more complex. The physical features they'd have to have to compensate for not actual being female would have to be immaculate 1 in a million type shit. Troons mostly look like circus nightmares, but even if you're not just a fat games journalist in wig and put some effort into it stuff like face structure while subtle is immediate picked up as masculine an unattractive. Now, assuming this ludicrous barrier was passed and I would now have to officially consider myself bi-sexual we have the other big one. As stated in the FTM blurb, the type of person who transitions is highly unlikely to have a personality I'd touch with a 10-foot pole. The personal compatibility would also have to be extra high to compensate for the whole lack of vagina thing.

After those two impossible goals were met the list of further requirements would just get ridiculous

_very _limited past sexual partners, preferably even only straight before
would have to accept a basically full bottom roll, I am not taking it in the ass
no genital reassignment surgery - having a dick is gay, but a ghastly Frankenstein hole is akin to a Lovecraftian horror
speaking of dick, it'd have to be small
would have to have well-formed breasts from hormones/surgery
would have to have a very convincing feminine voice
would have to stay in immaculate shape
Realistically, at the point all these conditions are met this theoretical femboy is going to want someone better than _me. _However, if all this comes together in this in these nonsense odds - well, I guess I'm joining the alt-right with my femboy catboi and his feminine penis.

*TL;DR*
No. I wouldn't.


----------



## greenthrowaway (Feb 14, 2022)

Date?  I won’t even talk to them.


----------



## khaine (Feb 14, 2022)

There is not enough alcohol in the world for me to fuck a trans person


----------



## Atlas Sneezed (Feb 14, 2022)

I'd fuck that.. WITH A CROWBAR


----------



## MG-34 (Feb 14, 2022)

No. I subscribe to the fact that men who have sex with transexuals are homosexual themselves. Putting your penis in a mutilated cavity where a penis was once located is not heterosexual. A few years ago this was commom sense.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Feb 14, 2022)

The only trans I'd sleep with are FTMs and that is only if there is more to the person than, "I'm trans, I deserve xyz because I'm trans."


----------



## 420BlazeMy3601337Vagick (Feb 25, 2022)

that's really depend...


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Feb 26, 2022)

I'd only date a trans if they merely identified as trans. No sex organ surgeries, no hormones, no crossdressing.


----------



## Xavier Renegade Angel (Feb 26, 2022)

Hell fucking no. Even the ones that might pass as a "real gurl" have more plastic then a real doll. Plus with women they dont have that smell of ass and ball sweat.


----------



## Fatuae (Feb 26, 2022)

Yes as long as they pass really well, and they're upfront and straight away honest about being trans and don't try to lie about shit.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 26, 2022)

Only if her dick was smaller than mine, obviously.


----------



## Protistology (Feb 26, 2022)

Yeah, I love tomboys and mentally ill chicks are the best in bed.


----------



## Sugriva (Feb 26, 2022)

I don't even want to be in the same room as a rot pocket, let alone stick my dick in one.


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Feb 26, 2022)

If I found one that looked female enough, had some nice looking big ol' tiddies, and still had a dong I might let her spitroast an actual female with me just for the pornographic value.

Might also be willing to fuck 'em in the ass if they're willing to call me "Major General" while I do it. But they'd better be a dedicated bottom because I ain't taking or sucking a dick.

However, there is no way I'm getting anywhere near a fucking stinkditch. Seriously, my brain knows what that shit is and I am NOT sticking my dick in a festering wound.


----------



## Certified_Autist (Mar 4, 2022)

As it currently stands, hell no. For the obvious reason that you can't ever really change your gender.

To be as charitable as possible, my only possible exception to the "no trannies" rule would be if in the future, technology advanced to the point someone could grow an opposite gender clone body of themselves and do a brain transplant. If they could genuinely become the opposite gender by switching bodies, then maybe I would consider it.

But as it is today, trannies are half assed surgical abominations driven crazy by hormones their bodies weren't supposed to have.  I'm not touching that with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Mar 6, 2022)

No


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Mar 7, 2022)

If I ever wanted a stable relationship, the last person I would date would be a transgender person. When this happens, the relationship is already abnormal.


----------



## DenseDeerFather (Mar 20, 2022)

Under no circumstances. 
For superficial reasons, I'd like to date a man with a man's body. Not a man with a woman's body. 

To my knowledge bottom surgery is still in its infancy and is not a perfected procedure so not even post-op trans men, I'd date. 

Funny enough, before I knew about bottom surgery, the whole idea of dating a trans person struck a weird uncomfortable note with me. I just don't find it attractive plus with the way my weird brain works, it would sort of fuck with my mind if I know this person was once the opposite gender.  It would make the relationship sorta uncomfortable.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 20, 2022)

No. I want a family. Trans women can't do that for me and I'm not dating a trans man.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Mar 20, 2022)

Trannies are gross.


----------



## soft breathing (Mar 20, 2022)

This probably doesn't 100% count but: when I was in my teens, I had a crush on a biological girl who 'felt like she was in the wrong body since birth'. But she's been extremely normal and based about the whole thing, accepting that she could never become a 'real he' because medicine just wasn't advanced enough. I haven't talked to her in years though, so I'm not sure what became of her. 

Nowadays and regarding 'proper' troons who transitioned or and in the process of transitioning? No. I've never seen a trans-person (irl or online) where I've thought 'I'd totally fuck that'. Just not my cuppa and that's not even putting their mental state into consideration.


----------



## Shiversblood (Mar 22, 2022)

Nicole Maines, she is a MtF Transgender (born biological male then become into female) she was on the show called, Supergirl, on the cw. She is a attractive transgender I would maybe date her. 

Also, regarding another show, Hunter Schafer, is on the show called Euphoria on HBO. A MtF transgender would be open to the idea of dating her. 

Both of these two examples they look very passable as female and look very attractive etc. A few years ago when I first heard about these two people, I knew they were transgender and I found myself attracted to them but I didn’t understand why because I have always none that I am not homosexual but then eventually it did finally occur to me and I realized the reason why I was attracted to transgender Nicole maines and Hunter Schafer was because I myself was also transgender woman lesbian.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 22, 2022)

No, because I am a heterosexual. You can mutilate your way out of your assigned gender, but never into the opposite one.


----------



## 1996 Toyota Camry (Mar 29, 2022)

Fucking hell no


----------



## Michael Janke (Mar 29, 2022)

thats gay as fuck, so no.
either im dating a man pretending to be a woman, or a woman pretending to be a man, either way its gay.


----------



## TitusOvid (Mar 29, 2022)

NO, even in the rare chance they pass their genitals are mutilated (assuming they transitioned) or the wrong ones (if they are just cross dressers.)


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Mar 29, 2022)

Even if trannies weren't gross, still no, because there is inevitably a clusterfuck of rank perversion, mental illness, co-dependence and/or other assorted baggage that trying to have a relationship with such a trainwreck would just be thanklessly fucking torturing myself. Trannies don't have a monopoly on any of that, but the giant hulking man wearing striped socks, a crooked Raggedy Ann wig, and a size XXL Lolita dress is the human equivalent of a bright, conspicuous neon colored snake having the courtesy to warn you with its appearance that it's horribly poisonous.

I'd have a beer or shoot the shit for 20 minutes about video games with a tranny, but probably not much beyond that because I don't particularly enjoy drama in my daily life.

But mostly they're just gross.


----------



## 420BlazeMy3601337Vagick (Mar 31, 2022)

If they are good looking or at least close enough to Blair white then yes


----------



## Colonel Gaddafi (Mar 31, 2022)

Absolutely not. Regardless of my heterosexuality, I don’t think I’d want to be with someone who’s so mentally disturbed that they think they can play pretend 24/7 and expect me to validate their delusions along with saying ‘yeah babe, it’s perfectly normal to lop off a healthy, functioning part of your body’. 

Dating people who have mental illnesses can be tough, not everyone can stick it out. Hypothetically speaking, I’d be more than willing to support and fight it alongside a partner who was having problems so long as they wanted to get help (within reason, there’s a fuck ton of difference between a mood/anxiety/eating disorder and fixed personality disorders.) There isn’t any shame in that. The problem is that there isn’t any helping these people, they don’t want help. They end marriages and abandon children for their fetish, they’d be too narcissistic to give a fuck about you, unless you feed their delusions. It’s like poor Eugenia Cooney, ain’t no fixing that. 

Besides, I wouldn’t be able to be with a partner with whom I watch slowly commit suicide, and be completely helpless to stop them. Forget about the fact that society would tell me I’m the ‘bad guy’ for doing so. 

Fuck these guys for doing this shit to the people who love them.


----------



## Baraadmirer (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm still saying no either way, but my stance has become harder these past few years. I wouldn't have sex with a trans man because they can't do what I like. Nowadays I'm cautious about being friends with anyone claiming to be trans because I know I'll be walking into a minefield if I say something that could be construed as invalidating their identity. If I'm that wary when it comes to platonic friendships, then hell yeah I'm going Fort Knox on romantic/sexual relationships.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Apr 9, 2022)

No, probably not, but I wouldn't be an asshole about it. More like, "I don't think this is going to work out, but I hope we can still be friends."   Anyone who starts yelling "Eeewww, trannies!!!! Yuck!" is just being a dickwad and needs to grow the fuck up and get a life.  I mean, yeesh, chill out.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Apr 11, 2022)

Don't stick your dick into crazy.

Don't spread your legs for crazy.

I think that answers the question by itself.


----------



## CiaphasCain (Apr 12, 2022)

No. Troons are gross, insane and if you date one you're probably a closet homosexual.


----------



## Horrorcow Death Lazer (Apr 12, 2022)

Done it, am doing it, will probably do it again. I've lucked out and got a fairly sane ones, though.


----------



## E.C.Brunte (Apr 18, 2022)

Fuck yes. But I like dicks and pussies so it doesn't really matter in the end. Hehehehheheh.


----------



## Cyanide (Apr 19, 2022)

relationship?  no.  had a few interested in me before they started with transitions, but that kind of crazy is not manageable relationship-wise with me personally.
sex?  if they still have a dick sure, but other than that it becomes lesbian strap-on sex which i have not participated in yet.


----------



## Suikafag (Apr 23, 2022)

No. I’m not going to date somebody who is mentally ill.


----------



## 25 Invisible push-ups (Apr 24, 2022)

I slept with a guy who transitioned about 5 years later. He turned out to be your typical "all TERFS are nazis" type of troon who is 6 feet and has broad shoulders. He was also the laziest lay ever.


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (Apr 24, 2022)

I ain't gay, so male to female's out. They like to fixate on the dick, and sure, that's masculine, but there's plenty of other parts of the male body that are decidedly male and thus unattractive. Axe wounds are a cruel scam set up by pharma companies, so the suggestion that they're anything more than bizarre facsimiles of the female is absurdist at-face.

And then when you flip it, the female-to-male, that I'm not gay would surely trigger their dysphoria, wouldn't it? Not to mention, I like tits and I don't like the myriad weird things testosterone does to the female body. 

The final category would be trenders and enbies, and I don't really like dating lazy, affluent people who spend eternity online and survive primarily on extrinsic approval. If I was still in my one-night-stand phase, I'd probably rail a few, though. Because they're fundamentally just the same stupid daddy-attention issues that your lock stock and barrel normal crazy chick has, and those are still fine for disposable hookups if you're careful enough.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Apr 25, 2022)

Even in the best case scenario, trannys are mentally ill broken people. So fuck no.


----------



## The Ugly One (Apr 25, 2022)

Am I in prison?


----------



## Skookum Jim (May 10, 2022)

Fuck no, pre op theyre provably mentally ill and more importantly, a Man, and post op they're fucked up homunculi with an actual open wound which they insist is a vagina.


----------



## PittyKitty (Jun 4, 2022)

No. FtM are _crazy, hysterical _bitches and MtF *want *to be crazy, hysterical bitches.  Plus eww.


----------



## Tsukasa Kayoda (Jun 4, 2022)

I feel like this thread is a honeypot to sniff out possible IRL fags. 
Also lol no.


----------



## Skitarii (Jun 4, 2022)

Anyone who picks anything other than no deserves a pink triangle next to their name


----------



## Dolomite (Jun 5, 2022)

Absolutely not, because a troon's gender identity has no bearing on me, and I want my partner to be mentally and physically sound.


----------



## El Goblina (Jun 5, 2022)

After a youth of vain debauchery, in my adulthood, I have decided that I will not have sex again until after marriage. Never met a tranny yet who was even close to marriage material. They deny Jesus' teaching on men and women, created separately, but coming together in marriage. They claim God made them wrong, should they even acknowledge Him at all. This is not acceptable to me for a partner.


----------

